# Garage conversion plans



## Andy72 (Aug 10, 2010)

I should probably run this past a mod first but my limited post count wont let me PM (already tried to pm whizzer)

Ive read a few people build themselves a garage to sort out a place for their detailing.

I run my own Architectural company www.adsarchitectural.com that covers the full uk and would be more than happy to produce planning/building regs drawings for users who are planning on doing such a project.

Massive discounts for DW users, happy to trade services too ie a full set of construction plans and all submissions for a detail etc

Apologies if ive posted out of place but im restricted in being able to get the permission.


----------

